# Frightprops pre-show dvd



## Hauntactor (Nov 27, 2016)

I have always loved the idea of pre-shows in haunts. Recently I discovered the possessed pre-show portrait on frightprops. Has anyone bought this? I would just like to know more info before I spend $100 on it.


----------

